# كنيسة العذراء المغارة بدير السريان



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة العذراء المغارة بدير السريان 
بقلم عزت اندراوس
*
*تقع  كنيسة العذراء المغارة بدير السريان بجوار شجرة مار آفرآم السريانى  ملاصقة  لسور الدير البحرى وفى منتصف الدير تقريباً وهى مربعة الشكل 12 م  عرض و 12 م طول وترجع من حيث تخطيطها للقرن التاسع الميلادى ويوجد بها  ثلاثة هياكل هى : *
*1 - الهيكل الرئيسى للعذراء*
* 2 - هيكل قبلى لمار مرقس*
* 3 - هيكل بحرى لمار جرجس  **




*
*ومستوى الدوكسار الكنيسة العذراء المغارة أقل من الطريق  بستة درجات من السلالم *​




*الهيكل الأوسط من القرن 15 على اسم السيدة العذراء وحامل الأيقونات من الخشب المطعم بالعاج وعليه صلبان بديعة الشكل*





*الأيقونة  الوسطى فى أعلى حامل الأيقونات للعذراء مريم تحمل الطفل يسوع وعن يمينها  ثلاثة صور ويسارها ثلاثة صور وكل صورة بها اثنين من الرسل* 
*



*
*ثلاث أيقونات كل واحده بها رسولين عن يسار أيقونة العذراء مريم *





*ثلاث أيقونات كل واحده بها رسولين عن يمين أيقونة العذراء مريم*





*صورة من الموزايك الذى تميز به الفن البيزنطى الشرقى قبل ان تدخل كنيسة العذراء المغارة*
*



*
*فى معظم الكنائس الأثرية يوجد شباك عن اليسار وآخر عن اليمين فى حامل الأيقونات*





*أيقونة للسيدة العذراء داخل الهيكل*
*



*

*هيكل مار مرقس حديث وعلى حامل الأيقونات أيقونات تمثل آباء الرهبنة *
*من اليسار الأنبا باخوميوس ثم الأنيا انطونيوس ثم مار مرقس فى الوسط ثم الأنبا مكاريوس ثم الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين *​*



*
*هيكل  مار جرجس فى الوسط أيقونه مار جرجس وعلى اليسار الشهيد ابانوب ثم الشهيد  مار مينا ثم الشهيد مارقوريوس ثم الشهيدة دميانة والأربعين عذراء *​



​*مقصورة  تحوى أنبوبتين أمام هيكل مار جرجس الأولى تحوى رفات القديس الأنبا يحنس  كاما الذى حمل رفاته رهبان ديره  بعد أن دمر ديرة فى القرن 13 الميلادى  وإستقروا فى دير السريان والثانية بها أجساد 12 قديساً من جنسيان مختلفة  وهم : القديس آفرايم السريانى ، القديس ساويرس الأنطاكى بطريرك انطاكية ،  القديس البابا ديسقوروس السكندرى الـ 25 ، القديس كرياكوس وأمه الشهيدة  يوليطا ، الشهيد الأمير تادرس المشرقى ، الأربعون شهيدا بسبسطية ، القديس  يعقوب المقطع الفارسى ، القديس يحنس القصير ، القديس موسى الأسود ، القديس  أرشليدس الراهب ، وأخيراً شعر مريم المجدلية    *
*



*​*أيقونة القديس مار إلياس رسم أنسطاسى الرومى عام 1582ش *
*



*
*أيقونة القديس القيامة رسم أنسطاسى الرومى عام 1582ش وهى تشابه نسخة موجودة بالمتحف القبطى*
*



*
*أيقونة الصلبوت وحوله ثلاث عساكر أحدهم بالحربة واللصين ثم اسفل الصليب يوحنا الحبيب والعذراء مريم*
***********************************





*باب يفصل بين الخورس الأول والثانى وهو من سنة ضلف وإرتفاعه 6 أمتار وصنع فى العصر الفاطمى وزخارفه لا يحتوى على صور*

*



*
*حوض اللقان الذى يصلى فيه القداس الخاص بعيد الغطاس*





*أحدى قطع الرخام على الحائط فى الخورس الثالث منقوش عليها أحد ألحرغ الفبطية وجميعها يعنى أنا هو البداية والنهاية*

*زخارف من الخشب المعشق فى المقصورة القديمة بالخورس الثانى التى كانت تحوى رفات القديسين الذين تم نقلهم للمقصورة الحديثة* 
*



*
*وحدة فنية لنجمة وشكل سداسى*
*



*
*وحدة فنبة على شكل صليب فى المقصورة القديمة بالخورس الثانى*
*



*
*وحدة فنبة على شكل صليب ونجمة وشكل سداسى هندسى فى المقصورة القديمة بالخورس الثانى*
*



*
*وحدة فنبة على شكل صليب هندسى فى المقصورة القديمة بالخورس *
*



*
*وحدة فنبة على شكل صليب هندسى فى المقصورة القديمة بالخورس*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أقدم الكنائس السورية*



*  دمشـــــــق*

*كنيسة حنانيا ​*
*مقطع من الأنجيل يلخص حديث الرب مع القديس حنانيا​*
*10 وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيا.فقال له الرب في رؤيا يا حنانيا.فقال هانذا يا رب.​*
*11 فقال له الرب قم واذهب الى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلا طرسوسيا اسمه شاول.لانه هوذا يصلّي​*
*12 وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلا اسمه حنانيا داخلا وواضعا يده عليه لكي يبصر.​*
*13 فاجاب حنانيا يا رب قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقديسيك في اورشليم.​*
*14 وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة ان يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك. ​*
*15 فقال له الرب اذهب.لان هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي امام امم وملوك وبني اسرائيل. ​*
*16 لاني سأريه كم ينبغي ان يتألم من اجل اسمي.​*
*17 فمضى حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال ايها الاخ شاول ​*
*قد ارسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر​*
*وتمتلئ من الروح القدس.​*
*18 فللوقت وقع من عينيه شيء كانه قشور فابصر في الحال وقام واعتمد. ​*
*19 وتناول طعاما فتقوى.وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق اياما. 20 وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح ان هذا هو ابن الله. ​*
*21 فبهت جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون وقالوا أليس هذا هو الذي اهلك في ​*
*اورشليم الذين يدعون بهذا الاسم.وقد جاء الى هنا لهذا ليسوقهم موثقين الى ​*
*رؤساء الكهنة.​*
*22 واما شاول فكان يزداد قوة ويحيّر اليهود الساكنين في دمشق محققا ان هذا هو المسيح​*
*اعمال 9​ *

* تقع الكنيسة في شارع المستقيم (داخل اسوار دمشق القديمة)​*
*المؤدي الى باب شرقي (احد ابواب دمشق على السور من الجهة الشرقية) ​ *

* 



​ *


* الكنيسة عبارة عن بيت دمشقي تم تحويله الى كنيسة​ *


* مدخل الكنيسة​*

* 



​ *










* النزول الى الكنيسة لانها تقع تحت الارض ​ *


* ففي بداية المسيحية وزمن الاضطهاد كان المؤمنين يجتمون في سراديب تحت الارض​ *


* 



​*








* الكنيسة من الداخل​ *

* 



​ *





* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* 



​ *



* صورة قديمة للكنيسة​ *

* 



​ *








* تاريخ الكنيسة ​*
*تعتبر كنيسة حنانيا في الميدان الأقدم في دمشق بعد الكتدرائية المريمية، ​*
*وتقع في زقاق القرشي أحد الأحياء المسيحية التاريخية العريقة في محلة الميدان ​*
*التي كانت خارج دمشق بينما هي الآن أحد أحيائها.​ *

* والكنيسة تراثية جميلة جداً حوفظ فيها على النمط الدمشقي الأرثوذكسي​*
*أرضيتها مبلطة بالبلاط المجزع الكبير بفواصل سوداء لها ثلاثة أروقة كل منها ​*
*محمول على ثلاثة أعمدة مربعة الشكل تتكئ عليها الشعرية، فيها ​*
* (أيقونسطاس)خشبي غير محفور بثلاثة أبواب ملوكية، وفي أعلاه وتحت سقف ​*
* الكنيسة مباشرة وضعت رايتان روسيتان جميلتان واحدة للسيد والثانية ​*
* للسيدة والسقف مماثل لسقوف البيوت العربية الدمشقية المسقوفة بأشجار ​*
* الحور والصفصاف وفي وسط الكنيسة تنتشر مقاعد المؤمنين في الأروقة الثلاثة، ​*
* بالإضافة إلى صف من المقاعد الجدارية الخشبية على محيط ا لكنيسة، ​*
* وعرشين : أحدهما بطريركي والثاني أسقفي بسيط.​*
* أما العرش البطريركي فهو فخم مصدّف ومتقن الصنعة عليه عبارة تفيد أنه ​*
* إهداء من كنيسة السيدة بطريركي الروم الكاثوليك.​ *


* إذا مررنا حالياً من أمام هذه الكنيسة التي هي عبارة عن بيت عربي يمتد حائطه ​*
* الجنوبي حيث الباب في زقاق القرشي ـ الميدان، والتي كا نت مجمعاً متكاملاً​*
* يحوي بالإضافة إلى الكنيسة دار مدرسة حنانيا الرسول المختلطة الابتدائية​*
* وجمعية حب الرحمة الخيرية ، نجد أن الحائط قد تغيرت معالمه الأساسية يتضح​*
* ذلك من الحجر البازلتي الأسود الذي بني به مع الكنيسة والذي اختفى إبان ​*
* الترميم تحت الطبقة الاسمنتية المدهونة باللون الأبيض الداكن.​ *


* تعلو الباب لافتة رخامية كتب عليها :​*
* (كنيسة القديس الرسول حنانيا الأرثوذكسية تأسست عام 1815)، ​*
* ولولاها لما كان بإمكان أي غريب عن هذا الحي أن يعرف أنه يمر بجانب كنيسة لها عراقتها .​*
* فما أن تدخل من هذا الباب مباشرة إلى حرم الكنيسة الداخلي الجنوبي لتجد ​*
* أنك في ساحة سماوية بسيطة تشبه مثيلاتها من البيوت الدمشقية المصنفة ​*
* بالشعبية البسيطة، ومن ا لجهتين الشرقية والغربية غرف أرضية وأخرى عليا​*
* ، والكنيسة مربعة الشكل مؤلفة من طبقة أرضية وشعرية للنساء وقبة مربعة، ​*
* يحيط  بها من جانبيها الجنوبي والشمالي فناء أو فسحة السماوية، أما جانبها الغربي  فهو عبارة عن دهليز مسقوف يتسع قليلاً ويؤدي إلى درج الشعرية، ​*
* بجانب هذا الدرج بئر الجرسية، وفيه برج الجرسية الاسمنتي، وقد كان خشبياً ​*
* جميلاً، ولكنه كان آيلاً للسقوط، فاستبدل إبان الترميم عام (1983) ​*
* ببرج إسمنتي يظهر من بعيد.​*
* وللكنيسة ثلاثة أبواب تحت الأروقة، محاطة بزخارف حجرية دمشقية جميلة ​*
* جداً ، والأبواب خشبية محفورة ومقطعة بفن جميل، ولونها بني كلون بقية قطع ​*
* الأثاث والأيقونسطاس والنوافذ والمقاعد، أما فوق الباب الغربي ، فتعد النقوش​*
* الحجرية هي الأصل بين هذه الأبواب الثلاثة، تعلو هذا الباب رخامة كانت ​*
* على ما يبدو تحمل نقوشاً طليت حين ا لترميم ويفضي آخر الدهليز في يسار ​*
* الجهة الشمالية إلى صالون صغير كان غرفة إدارة مدرسة حنانيا الرسول​*
* الأرثوذكسية تعلوها غرفة مماثلة يدخل اليها من الشعرية. ‏​*


* هكذا حافظت هذه الكنيسة على أصالتها رغم توالي القرون فبقيت دمشقية ​*
*في دمشقية الروح في زخارفها وتزييناتها الحجرية والخشبية وفي طرازها ​*
*المعماري وبنائها وتقسيماتها لتغدو نقطة مضيئة في تاريخ دمشق تحكي قصة ​*
*الحب الأزلي بين الله والإنسان من قلب أحد أحيائها العريقة في القدم​ *


​ http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ead.php?t=45715&t=أقدم الكنائس السورية&src=sp


​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

* كنيسة أم الزنار في حمص



تاريخ الكنيسة..


شيد السريان الحمصيون كاتدرائية أم الزنار في حمص في بستان الديوان –
سنة ( 59 م ) في زمان البشير إيليا 





وسميت بهذا الاسم لوجود زنار السيدة العذراء فيها
( وكانت قبل وجوده عام ( 476 م ) تعرف بكنيسة السيدة العذراء.

وظل أمره سراً حتى عثر عليه بالمصادفة سنة 1953 م قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الأول برصوم، بينما كان يتفقد المخطوطات السريانية، وكان قبل قرن من اكتشافه الأخير قد عثر عليه ثم أعيد إخفاءه.
وكنيسة أم الزنار؛ هي إحدى أهم معالم مدينة حمص الأثرية، وأقدم كنيسة في
حمص، كما لا يمكن للسائح أن يزور حمص دون أن يعرِّج على هذه الكنيسة
المقدسة.
وتقع الكنيسة في حي بستان الديوان، وأول ما شُيدت كانت صغيرة، بسيطة،
بشكل قبو تحت الأرض في القرن الأول الميلادي.
وأهمّ ما يميّز في الكنيسة الأيقونات المشهورة وطرازها المعماري، حيث بنيت 
من الحجر البازلتي الأسود، تزينه القناطر والزخارف المصنوعة يدوياً بدقة منذ 
القرن التاسع عشر، والمكتشفات الأثرية التي تمّت فيها، حيث توجد تحت 
الكنيسة كنيستان، إحداهما فوق الأخرى، ولا تزال التنقيبات جارية حتى 
الآن، كما توجد بئر ماء تصل إلى عمق 20م، تحتوي على مترين ونصف من 
الماء، والغريب في الأمر أنّ مستوى الماء لم يتغيّر فيها منذ نشوء الكنيسة وحتى 
الآن مهما اُخذ منه.
اكتشاف الزنار...
خاف الحمصيون على الزنار فدفنوه داخل الكنيسة في وعاء معدني، وظلّ 
كذلك حتى سنة 1852م، حيث أراد السريان تجديد كنيستهم، فوجدوه ثم 
أعادوه إلى مكانه، ووضعوا فوقه حجراً كبيراً نقشوا عليه بالخط الكرشوني 
(مزيج بين الكتابة السريانية والعربية)، تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة وتاريخ بنائها، 
كما نقشوا أسماء المتبرعين، ونتيجة عوامل عديدة، أهمها الاضطهاد الذي وقع 
على الكنيسة، لجأ الآباء إلى إخفاء الزنار، ونُسي أمره حوالي مئة عام.






وفي شهر نيسان عام 1953م وأثناء تصفُّح إحدى المخطوطات لوحظ أنها 
جُلِّدت بعدة أوراق ****ة بعضها فوق بعض، وعندما فتح هذه الأوراق 
وُجد أنها مؤلفة من 46 رسالة بالكرشوني والعربي تخص أبرشية حمص 
وتوابعها للسريان، ومكتوبة منذ أكثر من مئة عام. إحداها وهي كرشونية 
طولها 38 سم وعرضها 20 سم، كتبها وجهاءُ أبرشية سورية إلى وجهاء 
مدينة ماردين السورية عام 1852، تتضمن أحوال أبرشيتهم، حيث ذكروا 
فيها أنهم قد هدموا كنيستهم المسماة باسم السيدة العذراء أم الزنار في حمص 
بغية توسيعها وتجديد بنائها القديم والصغير الحجم.

ووجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء بوسط المائدة المقديسة في 
الهيكل. وبناء على هذه المعلومات كُشفت المائدة المقدسة صباح يوم 20 
من تموز عام 1953م، فوُجِد رقيمٌ حجريٌ مكتوبٌ باللغة الكرشونية، 
يَذكر أنه في سنة 59م بنيت هذه الكنيسة المقدسة وذلك في زمان البشير 
ملا، المدعو أيضاً إيليا ثم ذُكِر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة سنة 1852م. ووُجد 
تحت الحجر جرن قديم مغطَّى بصفيحة نحاسية مدورة داخل الجرن، ووجد 
وعاء معدني قد تفتت بفعل عوامل الزمان، وكان يحتوي على الزنار الشريف 
ملفوفاً بعضه فوق بعض وعلامات القدم بادية عليه، وكان إلى جانبه أنبوب 
معدني رقيق يقع في طرف الوعاء الأعلى، والجرن من الحجر البركاني على 
شكل تاج وعمود بسيط ارتفاعه 12 سم، وطول ضلع سطحه العلوي 24
سم وطول ضلع قاعدته 29 سم في منتصف ضلع سطحه العلوي قرص 
نحاسي قطره 15 سم مزين بدوائر متحدة المركز، يغطِّي حفرة نصف بيضوية تقريباً قطرها العلوي 16 سم.
مواصفات الزنار..
يبلغ طول الزنار 74 سم وعرضه 5 سم وسمكه 3 ملم ولونه
(بني فاتح-بيج) تقريباً، وهو مصنوع من خيوط صوفية طولانية في الداخل
ويُرجَّح أنها من الكتَّان، نُسج عليها خيوط من الحرير، وطُرِّز الزنار بخيوط 
من الذهب على سطحه الخارجي؛ وقد تآكل من أطرافه وظهرت عليه أملاح 
وتأثَّر بتأكسد العلبة المعدنية.
وما زال حتى يومنا هذا الجزء الباقي من زنار السيدة موجوداً في الكنيسة 
وموضوعاً في مكان يليق به.

وقد شهدت الكنيسة الكثير من المناسبات والأحداث، ومنها رفع أكبر شجرة
طبيعية، والكثير من الأحداث الدينية الأخرى.

تنقلات الزنار..
أخذ القديس توما الزنار معه عند عودته الثانية إلى الهند، وصحبه معه في
الأماكن التي بشر فيها حتى وفاته، فحفظ الزنار مع رفاقه طوال أربعة قرون، 
وفي أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي نقل الزنار من الهند إلى الرها مع رفاة 
القديس، ثم نقل الزنار وحده إلى كنيسة العذراء في حمص سنة 476 م 
حيث أنّ راهباً يدعى الأب «داود الطورعبديني» قد حلّ في الكنيسة ومعه 
الزنار، فسمّيت الكنيسة نسبة إلى هذا الزنار.

قصة الزنار..
كانت السيدة العذراء في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها عندما حملت بالسيد المسيح
الذي ولدته، وهي بتول، فربّته وشهدت موته وقيامته، وواظبت على التعبد
والتأمل حتى وفاتها فشيّعها الرسل، وكانت قد بلغت السبعين من عمرها، 
وبعد وفاتها بثلاثة أيام حمل الملائكة جسدها الطاهر إلى السماء، وحينذاك
رآهم القديس توما، الذي كان يبشر في الهند، والذي لم يشترك في التشييع، 
فطلب علامة يبرهن بها لرفاقه حقيقة صعودها إلى السماء فأعطوه زنارها.

​* 
​

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مار إلياس الحي - معرة صيدنايا

إيليا  هو من أنبياء العهد القديم الذي ورد ذكره في سفر الملوك الثالث حيث ظهر في  عهد الملك آحاب، وذكر في العهد الجديد عند تجليه لابن مريم ويعتقد أنه  سيأتي قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح.

يسمى  في النص العبري للعهد القديم "إيلياهو" ومعناه الرب هو إلهي، كما يصفه  الكتاب المقدس بالتشبي وذلك نسبة إلى تشبة في بلاد جلعاد الواقعة شرق  الأردن. اسمه في اليونانية "إيلياس" ويعتقد أنه هو نفسه إلياس المذكور في  القرآن (كتاب الإسلام) بهذا الشكل "وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين" (الصافات123  والأنعام 185).

لا  يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً عنها، لكنه يشير إلى أن إيليا كان يقضي معظم وقته  في البراري والجبال وكان على حقويه منطقة من جلد وكان مسترسل الشعر (4  ملوك 1 : 4).

عهده
عاش في القرن التاسع قبل  الميلاد في عهد ملك إسرائيل آخاب وزوجته الملكة الشريرة إيزابيل، وكانت  المملكة العبرية منقسمة على ذاتها: مملكة إسرائيل في الشمال وعاصمتها  السامرة ومملكة يهوذا في الجنوب وعاصمتها أورشليم وحصل ذلك الإنشقاق عقب  وفاة سليمان الحكيم عام 933 ق. م.​

كانت  الملكة إيزايبل فينيقة الأصل وهي بنت أتبعل ملك الصدوقيين، فلما تزوجت آخاب  وانطلقت إلى السامرة أخذت معها صنم البعل وضم عشتاروت صحبة 450 كاهناً  وثنياً يأكلون ويشربون على مائدتها ويقيمون شعائر عبادة الأوثان خلافاً  لشريعة التوحيد التي سنها النبي موسى كليم الله في بني إسرائيل، ولم تكتفي  إيزابيل بذلك بل تمادت في الشر وقتلت مااستطاعت من كهنة الرب واستمالت  زوجها ضعيف الشخصية إلى عبادة الأوثان وكانا يعيشان في البذخ والترف  ويسكنان "بيتاً من العاج" (3 ملوك 22 : 39).

وفجأة يظهر الياس في هذه الحقبة  من تاريخ الشعب العبري نبياً مكتمل الرجولة ذا شخصية فذة وكلمة نارية تحق  الحق وتزهق الباطل، فيجابه الملك الخائن لعقيدة التوحيد ويقرع زوجته  الفاجرة إيزابيل وينزل بهما وبالشعب المتخاذل عقاباً رهيباً احتباس المطر  عن الأرض مدة ثلاث سنوات وستة أشهر.

معجزات
وعلى الرغم من طغيان الملك  والملكة واضطهادهما فقد واصل مارالياس جهاده وعمله النبوي غير هياب. فقد  كانت يد الرب (يهوه بالعبرية) معه (1 ملوك 18 : 46)، كما يتضح ذلك من سير  المعجزات والأحداث التي أجراها الله على يد ذلك النبي.

لماذا سمي حياً
يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الله رفعه إليه بمركبة نارية وخيل نارية في عاصفة عجيبة كما يؤكد الكتاب عودته في آخر الأزمنة.

تجلي في العهد الجديد
ويروي لنا الإنجيل أن يسوع أخذ  ذات يوم ثلاثة من المقربين إليه وهم بطرس ويعقوب بن زبدى ويوحنا وصعد بهم  إلى الجبل ليصلي، وفيما هو يصلي تجلى أمامهم موسى وإيليا.

في الفلكور الشعبي
تحتفل الكنيسة الشرقية  البيزنطية بعيد مار الياس في 20 تموز من كل عام، وقد شيدت العديد من  الأديرة والكنائس التي تحمل اسم هذا النبي في كل من فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا  ولعل أهمها دير مارالياس في معرة صيدنايا الذي يحوي المغارة التي التجأ  إليها النبي إيليا الحي هرباً من اضطهاد الملك آحاب والملكة إيزابيل حيت  يذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه التجأ إلى "برية دمشق" (3 ملوك 19: 15 - 19).













تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 500 و حجم 63KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




معرة صيدنايا قرية من قرى  القلمون الأوسط تبعد عن دمشق ٢٥ كم بالقرب من مدينة صيدنايا إلى الجنوب  الشرقي من القرية وعلى بعد ٢.٢ كم وضمن جرف صخري شاهق من الحافة الجنوبية  لذروة سلسلة جبال القلمون الثانية مطلاً على سهل فسيح يشمل مدينة دمشق وجبل  قاسيون والغوطة و قرية معرونة وعلى إرتفاع ١٢٠٠م عن سطح البحر تقع المغارة  الشهيرة التي أقام بها مار الياس .
وهو اليوم عبارة عن مزار للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك 







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 500 و حجم 63KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تصل إلى المزار عبر درج طويل  متعرج ١٩٨ درجة ينتهي بك إلى فسحة صغيرة يكمن في نهايتها البناء ذو الرواق  المعقود بثلاثة أقواس واسعة مدببة الرأس وخلفها فوق باب الكنيسة نقش حجري  كتب فيه ما معناه أن هذه الكنيسة قد بنيت في عهد البطريرك غريغوريوس يوسف  الأول سنة ١٨٩٧ م 
عند دخولك للكنيسة يعالعك سقفها  المعقود بأقواس حجرية القسم السفلي من جدرانها صخري أصيل أما العلوي فمجدد  وفي صدرها إيقونسطاس على طرفيه أيقونة السيد المسيح وأخرى للسيدة العذراء  ومنقوش بأعمدة المذبح والساروفيم والكاروبيم .






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 500 و حجم 64KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




إلى يمين الداخل إلى الكنيسة يوجد جرن المعمودية أما إلى اليسار توجد أيقونة شفيع المقام والتي تعود إلى العام ١٩٠١م .
من الكنيسة الكبرى تدخل عبر ممر  صخري إلى كنيسة بيزنطية منحوتة في الصخر فيها إيقونسطاس صغير وعلى جدرانه  لوحات ملونة لكنها مطموسة المعالم جزئيا تعود للقرن الثاني عشر الميلادي 







ومن الكنيسة تدخل إلى مغارة  طبيعية صغيرة ذات مدخل مستقل أيضا عبر ممر ودرج ضيق يمتد ضمن نفق قصير  منحوت في الصخر ويقال أن هذه المغارة كانت ملجأ القديس ألياس عندما فر من  الملكة الوثنية إيزابيل زوجة ملك السامرة أحاب ٨٧٥-٨٥٤ ق.م .










تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 500 و حجم 51KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يعتبر مار الياس ( أو النبي  إيليا ) من أعظم الأنبياء وأبرز الشخصيات في العهد القديم ويمتد العهد  القديم زمنيا من ابراهيم الخليل حوالي ٢٠٠٠ق.م إلى مار يوحنا المعمدان الذي  وصل بين العهدين القديم والجديد​


* 






​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة القديس سمعان العامودي في حلب




تقع كنيسة القديس سمعان العمودي على بعد /60/كم شمال غرب مدينة حلب، وقد شيدت باسم القديس سمعان عام 476 ميلادية، والذي توفي عام 459 ميلادية، وتقسم إلى قسمين:


1- الكاتدرائية أو الكنيسة الكبرى.
2- كنيسة المعمودية أو الكنيسة الصغرى.
1- الكنيسة الكبرى:
تحتضن كنيسة مار سمعان العمودي عامود القديس سمعان في منتصف البناء 
المثمن الشكل والذي تلتقي فيه أربعة كنائس لتشكل صليباً، وتبلغ مساحة 
الكنيسة 5000/متراً مربعاً.

تتشابه الكنائس أو الأضلاع الغربية والشمالية والجنوبية من حيث الحجم 
بالنسبة إلى قاعدة عامود القديس، أما الضلع الشرقي فهو أعظم تلك الكنائس
سعة وأجملها زينة وأهمها شأناً وأطول من بقية الأضلاع، وليس على خط 
مستقيم تماماً مع الضلع الغربي وإنما ينحرف قليلاً إلى الشمال ذلك أن الجهة 
الشرقية من قاعدة عامود القديس سمعان المربعة غير متجهة تماماً نحو الشرق، 
فاقتضى الأمر إلى إمالة الضلع الشرقي بكامله نحو الشرق.

لقد تميز الضلع الشرقي عن بقية الأضلاع أو الكنائس لكونه كان الكنيسة 
الرئيسية، ففيها كانت تقام القداديس والصلوات الاحتفالية أيام الآحاد 
والأعياد، ويشترك فيها أهل الدير والحجاج على اختلاف جنسياتهم ولغاتهم،
في حين كانت تفتح الكنائس الثلاث الأخرى يومياً أبوابها لجماهير الحجاج 
وكان كل فريق يصلي بلغته الخاصة.

فن البناء:
بنيت الكنائس الأربعة أي أضلاع الصليب على النمط البازيليك أي على 
شكل رواق واحد مقسوم إلى ثلاثة أسواق بواسطة ثمانية قناطر محمولة على
تسعة أعمدة، وبهذا فإن الكنيسة تشمل على جميع أنماط البناء البازيليك 
والمثمن والمصلب معاً في آن واحد.

مقبرة الرهبان:
يعود بناؤها إلى نهاية القرن الخامس الميلادي، وتقع على الشمال الشرقي من
الكنيسة الكبرى قرب السور الشمالي، وهي عبارة عن غرفة مستطيلة 
الشكل نحتت في الصخر، وتضم في كل من جدارها الشمالي والجنوبي ثلاثة 
قبور، وفي الجدار الشرقي قبرين فقط، وقد جوفت ارض هذه الغرفة بقبو حفر
بكامله في نفس الصخرة بغية وضع عظام المتوفين من الرهبان بعد إخراجها 
من القبور التي في الجدران، وهناك قبر تاسع خارج الغرفة محفور في سور 
القلعة الشمالي.

دير الرهبان:
يشكل بناء الدير الملحق بالكنيسة مع ضلعيها الشرقي والجنوبي باحة مستطيلة،
ويتألف من بناء ذي طبقة أرضية وطبقتين علويتين فوقها، خصص جزء من 
الطبقة الأرضية إسطبلاً للحيوانات، وقد أضيفت بعض الجدران في القرون 
الوسطى.
كانت إقامة الرهبان في الجهة الشرقية منه وقامت إلى الجنوب الشرقي لضلع
الكنيسة الكبرى كنيسة صغيرة أو مصلى خاص بالدير يستعمل لصلوات
الرهبان اليومية، وهي من طراز البازيليك المؤلف من بهو رئيسي في الوسط 
وبهوين جانبيين يفصل بينهم أعمدة وأقواس.

الحنية كالعادة باتجاه الشرق وجد في الزاوية الجنوبية الغربية من الكنيسة حجر
كبير بديع الزخرفة ربما كان غطاء جرن المعمودية المستعمل لعماد الأطفال 
آنذاك، وفي الباحة الفاصلة بين الدير والكنيسة الكبرى وفي طرفها الغربي تقوم 
منصة صخرية كأنها أعدت للوعظ، بينما توجد أحواض صخرية خارج 
الواجهة الغربية لكنيسة الدير لعلها كانت تستعمل معاصر لصناعة الخمور أو 
زيت الزيتون، وتبلغ مساحة الدير مع باحته والمقبرة 5000 متراً مربعاً.







2-بيت وكنيسة المعمودية:
يتألف بيت المعمودية من بناء مربع أقيم في وسطه مثمن في جهته الشرقية حنية 
في أسفلها حفرة مستطيلة بدل الجرن لمعمودية البالغين، وهي مكسوة بالقرميد 
الأحمر ولها دَرَجٌ في الشمال وآخر في الجنوب للنزول فيها والصعود منها، 
وهناك قناة لتجري إليها المياه، وبعد المعمودية كان الجميع يتوجه إلى الكنيسة 
الملاصقة لهذا البناء من جهته الجنوبية حيث كان يتم استكمال طقس 
المعمودية، وتبلغ مساحة كنيسة وبيت المعمودية مع ملحقاتها 2000 متراً 
مربعاً.

تعتبر كنيسة القديس سمعان العمودي بحق جوهرة كنائس المدن المنسية، ومن 
أجمل روائع الفن ومن أضخم وأروع الكنائس التي بنيت في العالم. ​

* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة سيدة النياح في طرطوس


كنيسة "نياح السيدة" في "السودا" من أقدم الكنائس في سورية 




إلى الشمال الشرقي من محافظة "طرطوس"، وعلى بعد خمسة عشر كيلو متراً 
من مركز المدينة تقع بلدة "السودا" متربعة على هضبة بازلتية، حجارتها 
السوداء أعطتها اسمها، وفي وسطها يقع أثر عريق من آثار بلادنا الرائعة، أثر 
يعد شاهداً من شواهد الإيمان بالله، وصرحاً من صروح العبادة، إنه كنيسة 
"نياح السيدة" في "السودا". 











أصل تسمية هذه الكنيسة: 
«كنيسة "نياح السيدة" والمقصود بكلمة "نياح السيدة" 
هو (رقاد السيدة العذراء)، وهو في اليوم الخامس عشر من آب من كل عام، 
وهو يوم عالمي وذكرى خالدة، ودعيت بهذا الاسم منذ القرن الثالث الميلادي
وهو القرن الذي شيدت فيه الكنيسة، وتقول الرواية أن مكان هذا الهيكل 
يظهر نور يمثل في صورة السيدة العذراء يضيء ظلمة الليل لذلك دعيت بهذا
الاسم».


وعن الكنيسة القديمة وقصة اكتشافها :
«عثر الوافدون إلى "السودا" والذين استوطنوها على هيكل قديم يقوم في 
غابة من السنديان والبلوط، وقد غطى أشجار العليق كل جوانبه، فكشفوا 
جهته الغربية فظهر هيكل صغير، يتسع الهيكل القديم من الجهة الخارجية
​








لكاهن يخدم الأسرار المقدسة فيه، وهو بشكل
نصف دائرة، نصف قطرها متران ونصف،
وجدرانه من الحجر والطين بسماكة المترين 
تقريباً، وتعلو قبة الهيكل المغطاة بالخشب 

والطين ثلاثة أمتار، يحوي الهيكل الصغير على
مائدة في الوسط، وقد نحتت من الحجر أسود 
بشكل صليب والمذبح في الجدار الشمالي، أما الفسحة الغربية أمام الهيكل فهي
مكشوفة بين الشجر، وقد أعدت ليقف فيها المصلون، وهي لا تقي برداً أو
حراً، وقد رجحت الدراسات أن يكون أصل هذا الهيكل رومانياً وهو يعود
إلى القرن الثالث الميلادي». وللزائرين والقاصدين "السودا" والكنيسة 
فهم سيجدون اليوم كنيسة كبيرة مبنية بالحجر الأسود البازلتي وتحوي قاعة
الصلاة، والمذبح، وحامل الأيقونات، وقد شيدت هذه الكنيسة في عام 
1889 ميلادية وعن طريقة بنائها 








الهيكل القديم من الجهة الخارجية

ويذكر أنه:
«لم يكن المكان الذي خصص لهذه الكنيسة كافياً ولا يتسع المكان لعدد كبير من المصلين والحاجين إليها، لذلك فقد 






الهيكل من الداخل
قرر أبناء القرية أن يقوموا بتشييد كنيسة 
كبيرة ملاصقة للهيكل القديم، وكانت 
المشاركة من جميع أبناء القرية، وقد قرروا أن 
يكون بناؤها فقط بالحجارة السوداء وبدأت 

عملية تحضير وتشذيب هذه الحجارة وتجهيزها للبناء، وبهذه الروح العالية ارتفع البناء الضخم وتمت المرحلة الأولى من البناء، 
حتى وصلوا إلى قناطر السقف والعقدية، وهنا احتاج البناؤون إلى جسر خشبي
كبير يسمى "وصل" ليكون الدعامة لهم، وتم العثور على طلبهم في قرية 
"متن الساحل"، وأصر رجال القرية على حمله مع ثقل وزنه حتى وصلوا به

إلى القرية، وكان يبلغ من الطول عشرين متراً وبعرض حوالي خمسين سنتمتراً،
ثم تمت مراحل البناء المتبقية وارتفعت قبة الجرس، وأحضر الجرس من لبنان 
ليقرع معلناً بناء هذا الصرح الإيماني».


أما عن أقسام الكنيسة الجديدة: «تقسم أرض
الكنيسة إلى قسم الهيكل المقدس، حيث يقوم الكاهن بخدماته، وهناك قسم
الوسط لشعرية في الجهة الغربية».​







ومن  الجدير بالذكر أن الهيكل القديم الذي اكتشف وجد بالقرب منه شجرة زيتون  مباركة، عمرها من عمر الهيكل، كما وجد معه ثلاث أيقونات تمثل إحداها صورة  للسيدة العذراء وللسيد المسيح عليه السلام، وأيقونة تمثل صورة لرقاد السيدة​

* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة السيدة العذراء في اللاذقية


تعتبر هذه الكنيسة من أقدم الكنائس الثلاث القديمة
والعاملة ليومنا هذا مع كنيسة مار نقولا والسيدة للروم الأرثوذكس.
كانت الكنيسة في القرون الماضية ديراً " دير مار يعقوب " إحدى أديرة
البطركية اليعقوبية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الأرمنية بالقدس الشريف.​
توجد لوحات حجرية منحوتة باللغة الأرمنية القديمة تاريخ 1254 على الباب  الرئيسي للكنيسة وهذا التاريخ تاريخ بناء الكنيسة , كما نشاهد على الجدار  الغربي الشمالي لوحات حجرية منحوتة على إحداها بالعربية 1380 والثانية 1183  وهي أحجار أضرحة لأشخاص أو كهنة أو من دفنوا قرب الكنيسة .تعتبر الكنيسة  من حيث الهندسة العمرانية من أقدم معالم الفن
العمراني الخاص لمدينة اللاذقية . بناء الكنيسة شبيه بالأبنية المقدسة القديمة
كنائس كانت أو جوامع من الأحجار الرملية البحرية على النوافذ الجانبية 
نجم خاص.

تم التهجير الثاني لأرمن كيليكيا من قبل الدولة التركية آنذاك وجاءت بغض 
العائلات الأرمنية المهجرة وسكنوا في الساحل السوري في اللاذقية والبعض في
بيروت . 

كان للدير أرض ملك مسمى هوكيدون ( البيت الروحي ) اختصر الاسم
إلى كيدون .سكنت تلك العائلات في بيوت مؤلفة من غرفة واحدة مسقوفة 
بالتنك. 
تحوّل الدير إلى مدرسة لتعليم الأطفال وسميت باسم مدرسة القديس يعقوب 
الأرمنية حيث درّست مع اللغة العربية اللغة الأرمنية والإنكليزية والفرنسية.
شملت المدرسة مرحلتين روضة وابتدائية حتى الشهادة الإبتدائية . عام 
1965 سميت المدرسة باسم مدرسة الشهداء الإبتدائية الخاصة بمرسوم 
خاص سمح بتدريس اللغة الأرمنية الطقسية إلى جانب برنامج مديرية التربية 
كاملاً. سطح المدرسة كان من التنك بعد سنوات صب اسمنت وبالرغم من
التصليحات كان البناء مهدداً بالسقوط. بمبادرة من المجلس المحلي الأرمني 
باللاذقية وبترخيص من بلدية اللاذقية وبالتعاون مع مكتب الآثار تم ترميم 
المدرسة بعهد​السيد الرئيس الدكتور بشار الأسد .​
واليوم يشكل بناء المدرسة بناءً حضارياً جميلاً يحتضن البناء الأثري القديم،وقد
تم ترميم الكنيسة في عهد الرئيس الراحل حافظ الأسد كنيسة السيدة 
العذراء للأرمن الأرثوذكس .

مجمع الكنيسة والمدرسة يشكل رمزاً من رموز الصداقة والأخوة والمحبة التي 
تربط الشعبين العربي والأرمني منذ أقدم العصور​

* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة قلب لوزة في ادلب

هي  كنيسة من طراز البازليك فاقت حاجات السكان الروحية نظراً لكبر مساحتها  (25.65 م × 15.00 م ) و يعتقد أنها كانت مركزاً للحج يخدم المنطقة كلها.





​





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 530 و حجم 131KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


t=70262




تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 750 * 530 و حجم 101KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




اختلف علماء الآثار في تحديد تاريخ بنائها :  صنفها تشالنكو من بين كنائس منتصف القرن الخامس بينما أعاداها بتلر  ودوفوغويه إلى القرن السادس إلا أن بتلر فيما بعد أكد على أن بناءها قد تم  في العام 480 م. 
بازليك قلب لوزة، لؤلؤة كنائس شمال سوريا، تميزت بالعناصر المعمارية الجديدة التي أدخلت على بنائها ولربما لأول مرة في أبنية الكنائس و منها:-الحنية البارزة المزينة بصفين من الأعمدة المتراكبة في واجهتها الخارجية.






-الدعامات ( الركائز ) الضخمة الفاصلة بين الأبهاء والحاملة لأقواس واسعة عالية تستند إليها الجدران ذات الفتحات المضيئة للكنيسة. 






-رواق المدخل الرئيسي المميز بقوسه الكبيرة الرابطة بين برجين يقعان على  أطرافه حيث أدراج الصعود التي توصل إلى الممر فوق رواق المدخل وإلى سطح  الأبهاء الطرفية.







-تغطية الأبهاء الجانبية بألواح حجرية مستطيلة بطول 3 م. 












-عناية فنية فائقة أدخلت على بناء الكنيسة حيث الزخارف الرائعة المنحوتة للأفاريز والأربطة ونجفات الأبواب 
وتيجان الأعمدة وغيرها.














-وجد في باحة الكنيسة الشمالية ناووس بأبعاد 2.48 م × 1.16 م يعود إلى الذي تبرع ببناء الكنيسة
معلومات عن الكنيسة 


تعد كنيسة قلب لوزة من المواقع الأثرية  القديمة في محافظة إدلب نظراً لما تتميز به من خصوصية في العمارة والزخرفة  والفن لتحكي قصة حضارات متعاقبة على المنطقة. 


ويقول الباحث فايز قوصرة:  إن الكنيسة والتي تعد من أجمل كنائس الشرق أول كنيسة من العهد البيزنطي في  سورية ازدهرت في القرن الخامس الميلادي تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة  إدلب على بعد 35 كيلومترا وإلى الجنوب الغربي من قرية قورقانيا وتتربع في  القسم الشمالي من جبل باريشا على ارتفاع 683 متراً. 


وأضاف  أن الكنيسة كانت في العهد البيزنطي ضمن مزرعة صغيرة تضم عدداً من البيوت  التي تحيط بها كما يوجد في موقعها 20 معصرة زيتون محفورة بالصخر مما يدل  على انتشار زراعة الزيتون في المنطقة منذ العصور القديمة نظراً لتوفر  المناخ والأرض المناسبتين لهذه الزراعة بالإضافة إلى وجود 4 فنادق مخصصة  لاستقبال الزائرين بالقرب من الكنيسة مما يعني أنها كانت تشهد إقبالاً  كبيراً لزيارتها في تلك الآونة لإقامة الاحتفالات الدينية من قبل الروم  البيزنطيين الذين سيطروا على هذا الجزء من سورية. 



يبلغ  طول الكنيسة 25 متراً عرضها 15 متراً وتتألف من ثلاثة صحون ويوجد في  داخلها أروقة مزينة ومزخرفة على الجانبين وتعلوها أعمدة وتيجان يحيط بها  الحجر الكلسي الكبير وتتألف من.. 



كاتدرائية غنية بزخارفها وعليها رسومات بشرية وملائكية وحيوانية ونباتية. 



الرواق  وكما يسمى الدهليز أي الممر المسقوف أمام الكنيسة ويتميز بقوسه الكبير  ويربط بين برجين يقعان على أطرافه حيث أدراج الصعود الواصلة فوق المدخل إلى  البهو. 



الصحن  وهو المكان المخصص لاجتماع الناس في الكنيسة ويشغل مساحة واسعة منها بيت  القدس أو الهيكل وهو وسط الكنيسة وفيه يقام المذبح غرفة الشهداء وتقع في  القسم الجنوبي من بناء الكنيسة غرفة الشمامسة أو كما تسمى غرفة الخدم  المحاذية للمذبح من جهة الشمال. 







كما يوجد في ساحة الكنيسة من جهة الشمال نواويس بأبعاد 48ر2 ضرب 16ر1 م.




* * كنيسة مار جورجيوس في درعا


كنيسة مارجورجيوس


تكتسب كنيسة مارجورجيوس في مدينة ازرع بمحافظة درعا أهمية دينية 
وتاريخية وهندسية وطول هذه الكنيسة /27.60/متراً مربعاً وعرضها
تسعة عشر متراً ، ويصل ارتفاعها من دون القبة إلى عشرة أمتار ومع القبة
إلى ستة عشر متراً . 
تعتبر كنيسة مارجورجيوس أول كنيسة تبنى حسب الشكل المعماري المربع 
للقاعة الرئيسية للكنيسة بعد أن كانت الكنائس تبنى حسب الشكل المعماري
المستطيل (البازيليك) وهذا الشكل يقوم على ثمانية أعمدة (ركائز) 
ويعلوها جدار يحمل القبة البيضوية ويحيط بها رواق ويوجد في زواياها الأربع 
محاريب كبيرة . 
وهذا التصميم الذي تنفرد به كنيسة مارجورجيوس في العالم تم نقله
إلى الكثير من الكنائس في العالم حتى أصبح نظام التقبب هو النظام المتبع 
والشائع في أغلب كنائس أوربا ، وتقوم الكنيسة على مبدأ الجناح الوحيد 
المحاط برواق أو وفق مخطط مركزي دائري أو مضلع والحجر البازلتي هو العنصر  الأساسي للأسقف في الكنيسة خلافاً للأسقف الخشبية في المناطق 
الأخرى من العالم ولا سيما أن منطقة حوران وجنوب سوريا تتميز بكثرة 
الحجر البازلتي واستخدامه أساساً لكل الأبنية مهما اختلفت وظائفها .​






النظام الإنشائي ومواد البناء :
إن أساسات كنيسة مارجورجيوس بازرع هي حجرية بازلتية أما الجدران فهي من  الحجر البازلتي المنحوت ويتشكل من مدماكين من الحجر بعرض متر واحد تقريباً  وسقف الرواق في 
الكنيسة يتشكل من ربذان حجرية قديمة ، تحتوي الكنيسة على ثمانية أقواس 
نصف دائرية داخل بهو الكنيسة يعلوها جدار يحمل القبة وأرضية الكنيسة 
تتشكل من الحجر البازلتي على شكل بلاط على كامل مساحة الكنيسة وقبتها 
بيضوية مصنوعة من الخشب ومغطاة بالمعدن وقبة الخورص مشغولة بالبيتون 
والخفان وفي داخلها درج خشبي .​
وقد تعرضت القبة للتلف إبان حملة ابراهيم باشا على سوريا عام 
1840م إلا أنها خضعت للترميم في عهد البطريرك غريغوريوس حداد وتم 
تدشينها عام 1911م ويروي سكان مدينة ازرع إن القبة الخشبية قدمت 
هدية من قيصر روسيا في تلك الفترة .

الدراسة التاريخية :

إن العالم الفرنسي Wadolington المختص بالكتابات 
اللاتينية واليونانية القديمة استند في تفسير الدراسة التاريخية لكنيسة 
مارجورجيوس بازرع على النقش الكتابي الذي يعلو المدخل الغربي وهو 

المدخل الرئيسي للكنيسة فيقول :​​





إن الكنيسة قامت مكان معبد وثني وتشير الكتابة أن الشخص الذي بنى الكنيسة بسخائه الشخصي هو جان بن ديوميدس في عهد الأسقف فاروس .
وجاء بالنص المكتوب على مدخل الكنيسة : " إن ملتقى الأبالسة أصبح
الآن منزلاً للرب السيد " إن نور الخلاص يملئ هذا المكان الذي كانت 
تغطيه من قبل الظلمات …​
فالاحتفالات الكنيسية حلت محل الطقوس الوثنية …
والمكان الذي كان مركزاً لخلاعة الآلهة تصدح منه اليوم تسابيح الرب … إن
رجلاً محباً للمسيح الشريف " جان بن ديوميدس " هو الذي بنى من ماله 
الخاص هذه الكنيسة الجميلة ووضع فيها ذخيرة الشهيد القديس جورجيوس 
بعد أن ظهر له القديس المذكور ليس في المنام بل في اليقظة عام 410م .
ومعروفة أن سنة 410م حسب تقويم بصرى تبتدئ نهاية عام 515 م أو 
مطلع عام 516م وفي هذا العام أنجزت هذه الكنيسة فقامت مكان هيكل 
وثني مكرساً للآلهة تياندريست .
ولعل التغيير الوحيد الذي أصاب الكنيسة نجم عن الحروب التي أتلفت بعضاً 
من قبتها ابان حملة ابراهيم باشا وأفاد بعض سكان ازرع أن الكنيسة رممت في 
عهد البطريرك غريغوريوس حداد وتم تدشينها عام 1911م ومنذ ذلك 
الحين لم تصب هذه الكنيسة بأي تشويه .

أهمية المبنى :



تكتسب  كنيسة مارجورجيوس أهمية أثرية كونها بقيت على وضعها الذي بنيت عليه حتى  يومنا هذا دون تغيير يذكر ولها أهمية هندسية حيث أدرجت طريقة تصحيحها في  مراجع وكتب الهندسة المعمارية في معظم دول العالم باعتبارها تمثل المرحلة  الأولى من مراحل البناء الديني في العصر البيزنطي وبناء الكنيسة متين جداً  ولا يوجد أي تخريب فيه وهو سليم كلياً وتمارس فيه الطقوس الدينية حتى 
يومنا هذا .
وللكنيسة ثلاثة مداخل في واجهتها الرئيسية الغربية وقد تم إغلاق مدخلين من
هذه المداخل وبقي المدخل الرئيس ، ويوجد مدخل آخر في الجهة الجنوبية 
للكنيسة .​


* 
​











*كنيسة شهداء الأرمن في دير الزور

كنيسة شهداء الأرمن 


في الرابع والعشرين من شهر نيسان عام 1985 وضع حجر أساس لإنشاء
كنيسة بأسم مقام شهداء الأرمن في دير الزور تزامناً مع الذكرى السبعين لما يسمى ​




 مذبحة الأرمن - بجانب نقابة المعلمين، على امتداد الشارع الموازي للمركز الثقافي في دير الزور. يتألف الصرح من المدخل الرئيسي الذي يتصل بساحة و مدرج يرمز إلى نهوض الشعب الأرمني رغم كل الآلام التي تعرض لها. يظهر أمام الزائر في واجهة المدخل الرئيسي جداراً مزخرفاً بحمام وصلبان وتعبر عن حب الأرمن
​للسلام، وعن يمين الساحة تم إنشاء جدار الصداقة المعبر عن الصداقة 

الدائمة بين الشعبين العربي والأرمني. 

أما النصب التذكاري للشهداء فقد أقيم مقابل المدخل الرئيسي ويقبع أمامه

حجر الصليب (خاتشكار) الذي تشتعل أمامه شعلة الخلود في كل الأوقات


للأسف ماقدرت لاقي غير هل معلومات القليلة عن هل كنيسة ​
* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

كنيسة القديس سيرجيوس في الرقة


تعتبر كنيسة القديس "سرجيوس" في "الرصافة"
من أكبر الكنائس في المشرق العربي, وقد بنيت في عام /559/ للميلاد،
وحالة الكنيسة اليوم تبدو فيها كتلة الأقسام الشرقية قائمة كلها تقريباً, حتى
الحافة العليا من الدور الثاني. في الجهتين الشمالية والغربية من الكنيسة, ما
زالت الجدران الخارجية قائمة حتى ارتفاع أعلى النافذة, ولهذه الكنيسة ثلاثة
محاريب زينت أقواسها بالزخارف المنحوتة. ويبلغ طولها /42/م،
وعرضها /34/م، وطول بهوها الأوسط /22/م، وعرض/10/م.



وعثر المنقبون على بلاطة المحراب الجانبي الشرقي, ويعتقد أنها كانت على
ضريح أحد القديسين, ولعله القديس "سرجيوس", ويشاهد مجموعة من
الأعمدة والتيجان المزخرفة، وبعض الأعمدة وردية اللون, ويُعتقد أنها مجلوبة
من مدينة "بعلبك" التاريخية الواقعة في سهل "البقاع" اللبناني. كان لهذه
الكنيسة قبة مركزية محمولة على مربع, ولهذا المربع في زواياه الأربع أقواس
على شكل مثلثات فراغية, نتج عنها حلقة دائرية شكلت الرقبة الأساسية
للقبة المركزية, وهذه الرقبة سمحت بإنشاء شبابيك ذات ارتفاعات متساوية,
ومزودة بزجاج واطر خشبية ملونة على كامل الدائرة, مما أتاح المجال لإنارة
الكنيسة من الداخل.


وكان هذا النور في حقيقة الأمر يعطي رؤية واضحة, ويكسر الفواصل
والحدود, وينشر حالة من الفرح والألفة بين المتعبدين, أثناء تأدية القداس
المقدس. ينتهي الصحن الرئيسي لهذه الكنيسة في الجهة الشرقية بحنية مزودة
بثلاثة شبابيك تطل على الشرق، وفي الوقت نفسه تجلب النور إلى داخل
الكنيسة, يصعد إلى هذه الحنية بواسطة أدراج نصف دائرية, تنتهي أطرافها
من الشمال والجنوب عند عتبات مدخلين لغرفتين تحيطان بهذه الحنية, من
اليمين ومن اليسار لهما دور وظيفي ديني, فالحجرة التي تقع على اليسار لها
درج يصعد إلى الأعلى "الطابق الثاني لغرفة التعميد", أما الطابق الأرضي
لغرفة التعميد, فقد عثر فيها على قوس كبير متصدع عليه زخارف, تمثل
أوراق الكرمة وزهرة "الأكانتوس", ولهذه الحجرة نافذة من الجهة الشرقية.


ويلاحظ أيضاُ أثار الفتحات المخصصة للأعمدة الخشبية، التي كانت تحمل
سقف الدور العلوي. أما الحجرة التي

واجهة كنيسة القديس سرجيوس من الداخل

تقع على يمين الحنية الشرقية, فهي الأخرى كانت مخصصة لأغراض دينية.

كنائس المدينة الأخرى و"البازيليك" الكبرى: تحتوي مدينة "الرصافة"
الأثرية, على مجموعة من الكنائس, يصل عددها إلى أكثر من سبع كنائس
بين كبيرة وصغيرة, إلى جانب "البازيليكا الكبرى".


إنَّ جميع هذه الكنائس بما فيها "البازيليكا", هي من ذات الأبهاء الثلاثة
والحنية النصف دائرية. وتعتبر "البازيليكا" الكبرى من أهم "البازيليكات"
القديمة في العالم, وهي تشتهر بركائزها التي لها شكلاً مصلباً, ومن
الإضافات الجديدة فيها الساقان الموجودتان على البهو الأوسط والبهوين
الجانبيين /45×45/سم, وبهذا تكون سماكتها مساوية لسماكة الجدار
الخارجي الطولاني للكنيسة. وركائز هذه الكنيسة لها شكل مستطيل
وسماكة /80 /سم، وبطول مترين تقريباً, وللأقواس العرضانية طول يصل
إلى عشرة أمتار, وقد أنشئت هذه الأقواس على صف واحد من الأحجار,
فنتج عن ذلك قوس مزدوج بسبب طبيعة الأحجار الرملية المنشأ القابلة
للتفتت, والتي لا يمكن أن يشكل منها بلوكات كبيرة.


وفي العصر الأموي جددت أغلب أقواس الكنيسة, حيث أضاف المهندسون
لها أجنحة, مساعدة على الركائز الأساسية الرئيسية, في كل من طرفي
البهو الأوسط والبهوين الجانبيين, بشكل متناظر لتخفيف الضغط من القوى
الأفقية الحاصل من الأعلى.


كما أنه أثناء تجديد البناء في العهد الأموي, عمل المهندسون على تعزيز
الأقواس, لتفادي الهزات الأرضية, علماً أنَّ الزلزال الذي ضرب منطقة
"الرقة" في القرن الثامن الميلادي، والذي أصاب "الكنيسة الكبرى", قد
أبان مناطق الضعف الإنشائي والمعماري, مما حدا بالمهندسين, بوضع ثلاثة
أعمدة



البازيليكا من الجهة الجنوبية

بين ركيزتين مصلبتي الشكل لتقصير مسار الأقواس، وكانت هذه الأعمدة
تحمل أقواساً صغيرة مغطاة بجدار من الحجر الكلسي انطلاقاً من سطحها
ولغاية وسط الأقواس.


"للبازيليكا" بناء في وسط بهوها الرئيس, على شكل نصف دائري، وهو ما
يطلق عليه اسم "البيما", وهو بناء من جهته الأمامية الشرقية مقوَّس على
شكل نصف دائرة, يتوضع في منتصف "المعزب" الرئيسي للكنيسة,
مخصص لأداء الطقوس والشعائر الدينية أثناء إقامة القداس المقدس في
"البازيليكا".


ويرى بعض العلماء أنَّ "البيما" هي من ابتكارات الكنيسة المارونية، "كنيسة
براد", إلاَّ أنَّ العلماء يقولون: «إنَّ "البيما" كانت معروفة منذ القديم,
وأنه في عام /1975/م عثرت البعثة الأمريكية من جامعة "بيوتا" العاملة
في حقل التنقيب الأثري في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية, على معبد قيل بأنه نبطي
"معبد أرتميس" المُشيِّد على قمة السفح الشمالي لقوس النصر المطل على
وسط المدينة، والذي يبلغ طوله /17/متراً».


ويوصف هذا المعبد, بأنه مقسم من الداخل بواسطة صفين من الأعمدة,
يقسمانه إلى ثلاثة أقسام وإلى ثلاثة "معازب" أو أبهاء, ويوجد في البهو
الأوسط منه مسطبة يبلغ ارتفاعها متراً واحداً تقريباً, ويمكن أن تكون هي
"البيما" التي نتحدث عنها, علماً أنَّ تاريخ بناء هذا المعبد, يعود إلى القرن
الأول الميلادي، أو ربما قبل ذلك.


إنَّ البهو الأوسط في "بازيليكا" القديس "سرجيوس" في "الرصافة", يعلو
البهوين الجانبيين بمسافة تسمح بإنشاء شبابيك, مما أتاح المجال لإنارة
الكنيسة, وكانت هذه الشبابيك تساعد على إدخال النور إلى أبهاء الكنيسة,


كنيسة القديس سرجيوس
وهذا النور قي الحقيقة يعطي رؤية أكثر عمقاً للمبنى, ونشر نوع من الألفة
والحميمية, أثناء تأدية القداس المقدس بين المصلين في الكنيسة.


كانت "البازيليكا" مغطاة بسقف "جاملوني"، قسم منه مكوَّن من مادة
الخشب، والجزء الآخر من صفائح خشبية مستوية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنَّ
المنقبين, قد عثروا في منطقة المذبح "الحنية الشرقية", على حصيرة من
الفسيفساء, وكذلك على صندوق يحتوي على مجموعة من الأواني الفضية
والنحاسية مطعمة بالفضة والذهب, وعليها كتابات سريانية تعود إلى القرون
الوسطى, وقد أطلق المنقبون على هذه اللقى اسم "كنز الرصافة".


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة مارت شوشان - المالكية - القامشلي في الحسكة



*
*يمت هذه الكنيسة في قرية الحكمية التي تبعد حوالي عشرة كيلو مترات الى *​*



**الشمال الشرقي من المالكية بعد ان تراءت القديسة مارت شوشان الشهيدة
لكثير من المؤمنين طالبة بالحاح ان يقيموا كنيسة لها .*​*


**للكنيسة الكثير من العجائب والكرامات ،والقديسة مارت شوشان هي ابنة 
لأمير وثني هو الأمير أبو زرد شقيق كسرى شابور ملك الفرس وقد كان 
حاكما على منطقة فيل وآزخ وحينما تنصرت الاميرة شوشان وشقيقها 
الامير باسوس حوالي عام 338 على يد العابد لونجينوس في وادي جهنم
بالقرب من آزخ حاول عبثا والدها اقناعها هي واخوها بالعودة الى الوثنية 
فرفضت فامر بقتلها واخيها ففرا مع خادمهما المسيحي فطاردهم الامير وقتل
الخادم اسطيفانوس اولا ثم العابد لونجينوس اما القديسة مارت شوشان فقد
هيأت النعمة الالهية مخبأ في صخرة ولكنها لم تسلم من غضب والدها 
فقتلها واخيها ،وقد اقيمت على ذخائرهم الطاهرة عدة كنائس واديرة في 
مناطق آزخ وطور عابدين .*​*


**ـ يقام لها في الرابع والعشرين من نيسان من كل عام احتفال ديني خاص.*​*
المصدر : 
" السريان في أبرشية الجزيرة والفرات ج2 "




























































* 







*اكتشاف بقايا كنيسة في منطقة إلبية بحماة

 

*
*



 

عثرت عناصر شعبة تنقيب الآثار في دائرة أثار حماة على جدران وبقايا كنيسة
أثرية في منطقة إلبية على بعد 25كم جنوب غرب مدينة حماة بمساحة 36
متراُ مربعاً تعود للفترة البيزنطية /القرن السادس الميلادي/.

وأشار إبراهيم شدود رئيس شعبة تنقيب الآثار في حماة لشوكوماكو إلى أن 
الكتابات الموجودة على الحجارة البازلتية للجدران بينت أنه يطلق على 
الكنيسة اسم كنيسة مارجورجيوس ويعود بناؤها إلى العهد البيزنطي الذي 
سبق العصر الإسلامي بفترة قصيرة لافتا إلى أن عمليات التنقيب كشفت أن 
المنطقة كانت مأهولة خلال الفترة المملوكية ثم أهملت حتى أواخر الفترة 
العثمانية حيث سكنتها أسرة محلية.

وأضاف رئيس شعبة تنقيب الآثار أن المنطقة التي اكتشفت فيها هذه الكنيسة
الأثرية غنية بالكنائس والمقامات الدينية والتاريخية حيث شكلت منطقة إلبية 
مع قرية دير الفراديس القريبة منها مجمعا للأديرة والكنائس الصغيرة في المنطقة 
الوسطى من سوريا خلال الفترة البيزنطية منوها بأن الشعبة ستعمل مستقبلا
على كشف باقي مخططات الكناس الصغيرة نظراً لأهمية هذه الاكتشافات 
الأثرية من الناحيتين التاريخية والسياحية وبالأخص السياحة الدينية.*​*

*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أكتشاف أقدم كنائس بالعالم في سوريا والأردن من العصر الرماني 

أكتشاف أقدم كنيسة بالعالم في الأردن

جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 29/6/2008م السنة 50 العدد 2427 عن خبر بعنوان  [ في‏ ‏الأردن‏:‏اكتشاف‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏بالعالم ] ميرفت‏ ‏عياد‏
اكتشف‏ ‏خبراء‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏بنيت‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏الروماني‏ ‏في‏  ‏القرن‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏في‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏رحاب‏ ‏شمال‏ ‏الأردن‏ ‏ويعتقد‏  ‏أنها‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏,‏كنيسة‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الكشف‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏داخل‏  ‏أحد‏ ‏الكهوف‏ ‏أسفل‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏جورجيوس‏...‏الكهف‏  ‏طوله‏12‏مترا‏ ‏وعرضه‏ ‏سبعة‏ ‏أمتار‏ ‏وينقسم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قسمين‏ ‏قسم‏  ‏للمعيشة‏ ‏وقسم‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏داخلي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏للصلاة‏ ‏به‏  ‏هيكل‏.‏وتم‏ ‏العثور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أدوات‏ ‏فخارية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أسرجة‏  ‏تعود‏ ‏للقرن‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏والثاني‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏الميلادي‏  ‏كما‏ ‏عثر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ختم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفخار‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏الصليب‏.‏
والجدير‏ ‏بالذكر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأردن‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏مواقع‏ ‏أثرية‏  ‏مسيحية‏ ‏ويمر‏ ‏بها‏ ‏النهر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏اعتمد‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏  ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان
أكتشاف اقدم كنيسة بالعالم في سوريا
كنيسة أم الزنار: سميت بهذا الإسم لوجود زنار السيدة العذراء فيها 
من أقدم الكنائس في العالم شيدت في عام 59 م   بستان الديوان في زمان البشير إيليا كانت  قبواً تحت الأرض وكانت العبادة تتم فيها بالسر خشية الحكم الوثني الروماني  .شيد السريان الحمصيون كاتدرائية أم الزنار في حمص ، ثم وسع بناؤها في  العهد المسيحي ، وتضم اليوم ذخيرة ثمينة هي زنار السيدة العذراء المكتشف  عام 1953م في جرن حجري تحت مذبح الكنيسة.

 وكانت قبل إكتشافه عام ( 476 م ) تعرف بكنيسة السيدة العذراء . 
. وأهم ما يميز الكنيسة الأيقونات المشهورة وطرازها  المعماري حيث بنت من الحجر البازلتي الأسود تزينه القناطر والزخارف  المعمولة منذ القرن التاسع عشر والمكتشفات الأثرية التي تمت فيها حيث يوجد  تحت الكنيسة كنيستان أحدهما فوق الأخرى 
 و يوجد بئر ماء يصل إلى عمق 20 م فيه متران ونصف المتر ماء والغريب بالأمر أن مستوى الماء لم يتغير فيها منذ نشوء الكنيسة وحتى الآن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 قصة الزنار : كانت السيدة العذراء بعد موت السيد المسيح  وقيامته واظبت على التعبد والتأمل  وكانت قد بلغت السبعين من عمرها حتى  وفاتها فجنزها الرسل وبعد وفاتها بثلاثة أيام حمل الملائكة جسدها الطاهر  إلى السماء وحينذاك رآهم القديس توما الذي كان يبشر في الهند والذي لم  يشترك في التجنيز فطلب علامة برهن بها لرفاقه عن حقيقة صعود ها إلى السماء  فأعطته زنارها . تنقلات الزنار : أخذ القديس توما الزنار معه عند عودته مرة  ثانية إلى الهند وصحبه معه في الأماكن التي بشر فيها حتى وفاته ، فحفظ  الزنار مع رفاقه طوال أربعة قرون ثم في أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي في 394  م نقل هذا الزنار من الهند (حيث مازال هناك كنيسة أرثوذكسية فى الهند عدد  شعبها حوالى 4 مليون نسمة) إلى الرها مع رفاة القديس ثم نقل الزنار وحده  إلى كنيسة العذراء في حمص سنة 476 م حيث أن راهباً يدعى الأب ( داود  الطورعبديني ) قد حل في الكنيسة ومعه الزنار 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ومعه رفات الشهيد مار باسوس وتركه فيها وكان معه أيضاً زنار العذراء  المقدس. وقد دل على ذلك أنه عند اكتشاف الزنار كانت معه بعض عظام هي رفات  مار باسوس، وقد خلع الزنار المقدس اسمه على كنيسة العذراء فأصبحت تعرف منذ  ذلك العهد باسم كنيسة الزنار أو كنيسة أم الزنار. 
المطران مار ملاطيوس برنابا ممسكاً الزنار 

تجديد الكنيسة وأكتشاف الزنار
بعد ذلك بمدة خاف السوريون نتيجة الإضطهاد الذي وقع على  الكنيسة أو قد يأخذ المسلمون الزنار لجأ الآباء إلى إخفاء الزنار على  الزنار فدفنوه داخل الكنيسة في وعاء معدني وظل كذلك حتى سنة 1852 م وعندما  أراد السريان تجديد كنيستهم فوجدوه ثم أعادوه إلى مكانه ووضعوا فوقه حجراً  كبيراً نقشوا عليه بالخط الكرشوني ( مزيج بين الكتابة السريانية والعربية )  في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس مطران الأبرشية الذي صار فيما بعد بطريركا"  باسم بطرس الرابع بين عامي 1872 -1884 وحينما هدموا الكنيسة وجدوا زنار  السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط المذبح، ففرحوا جدا تاريخ تجديد  الكنيسة وتاريخ بنائها كما نقشوا أسماء المتبرعين ،ثم اخفوة مرة ثانية ونسي  أمره حوالي مئة عام  وكان قبل قرن من اكتشاف الزنار فى المرة الأخيره قد  عثر عليه ثم أعيدت تخبئته أما قصة إكتشافه بقد حدث أنه عثر عليه بالمصادفة  سنة 1953 م بينما كان قداسة البطريرك ( ماراغناطيوس افرام الأول برصوم )  يقلب المخطوطات السريانية  في أواخر شهر نيسان 1953 م كنا نتفحص كتابا"  كرشونيا" يتضمن قصصاً ومواعظ ظهر لنا أنه مجلد بعدة أوراق كدست فوق بعض -  وكان الشرقيين منذ ثلاثمائة سنة يجلدون مخطوطاتهم بهذه الطريقة- أو بخشب  سميك، ثم يغلفونها بجلد، أو قماش سميك، وذلك لقلة الكرتون، ولمّا فتحنا جلد  الكتاب وجدناه مؤلفاً من ست وأربعين رسالة بالكرشوني والعربي تخص أبرشية  حمص وتوابعها مكتوبة منذ نيف ومائة سنة وإحداها وهي كرشونية طولها 28 سم  وعرضها 20 لسم كتبها سنة 1852 م
 وجد رقيماً حجرياً وتحته جرن قديم مغطى بصفيحة نحاسية وداخله الوعاء الذي  تكسر لقدمه فظهر الزنار ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض وجمعت أجزاء الوعاء وحفظت  وشاع الخبر بين المسيحيين فى مدينة حمص . 
والكنيسة الآن مقر المطرانية السريانية ومركز حج هام  لكثير من الزوار المؤمنين . ومؤخراً تم التعاون بين المطرانية ووزارة  السياحة لإجراء دراسة أثرية 

*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعجوبة ظهور النور المقدس:-
يظهر النور المقدس من القبر المقدس سنويا في نفس الوقت والمكان (ايام عيد  القيامة) ،حيث تكون المكان مزدحم بالحجاج القادمون من اركان الاربعة للعالم  لمشاهدة هذه الاعجوبة، وان ظهوره يكون باشكال مختلفة  لكن عادة يملء  الغرفة التي يقع فيها قبر المسيح، اما اهم صفات هذا النور، يظهرفي البداية  على شكل لون ازرق ثم ينقلب الى الوان اخرى و لا يحرق، يطير النور بنفسه  ليشعل القناديل كذلك يشعل شموع بعض الحاضرين بنفسه.





حسب التراث اول ظهور للنور المقدس يرجع الى القرن الرابع
 ( اثناء البحث والتنقيب باشراف القديسة هيلاني) وبعض الكتاب يذكرون في  القرن الاول، حيث يروي القديس يوحنا الدمشقي وغريغوريوس على ان القديس بطرس  شاهد ظهور النور المقدس سنة 34 م. كتب رئيس دير روسي يدعى دانيال في  مذكراته سنة 1106 كيف شاهد بنفسه ظهور النور المقدس ووصفه وصفاً دقيقاً حيث  يقول : " يدخل البطريرك الاثرذوكسي الى الكنيسة حاملا شمعتين، فيركع امام  الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح المقدس، ثم يبدا بالصلاة بكل تقوى وحرارة ،  ثم ينبثق النور المقدس من الحجر على شكل طيف ذو لون ازرق ويُضيء الشمعتان  ومن ثم يضيء القناديل وشموع المؤمنين ويرافق الاعجوبة صلوات ليتروجية تعود  الى القرن الرابع".
عام 1579 يقال حدث نزاع بين الكنيسة الاثرذوكسية والارمنية من اجل الدخول،  وحينما دخل البطريرك الارمني انشق العمود الذي يزهر في الصورة وظهر النور  المقدس.
في زمن السلطان مراد الخامس وعهد البطريرك صفرونيوس الخامس حدثت اعجوبة،  يقال ان رجلا عسكريا مسلما راى الحادث كان واقفا قرب بناية بقرب ابواب  كنيسة القيامة رمى  نفسه من ارتفاع عشرة امتار، لم يحدث اي شيء له بل طبعت  ارجله على الحجر الذي وقع عليه كالشمع ، حينما سمع الاتراك بالاعجوبة  احرقوا الرجل امام بوابة الكنيسة كي يمحوا اثار الاعجوبة .



*


----------

